# Paph. Prince Edward of York （25/10/2015 updated)



## Camellkc (Oct 23, 2015)

*Paph. Prince Edward of York （31/10/2015 updated) fully opened*







With flash





Will update the progression 2 days later.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice Paph. sanderianum x rothschildianum.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice. 4 flowers at least.


----------



## orchidman77 (Oct 23, 2015)

Gorgeous!!! I'll show my tiny PEoY babies so maybe they'll grow faster. Congrats!

David


----------



## troy (Oct 23, 2015)

Excellent blooming!!!


----------



## Camellkc (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you for your comments, I will show you the flower's measurement when I update the progression. I guess the results could be exciting!


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 23, 2015)

Beautiful! Always a pleasure to see it in flower!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 23, 2015)

that is very nice


----------



## emydura (Oct 23, 2015)

That is looking seriously good. The dorsal is fantastic for a PEOY.


----------



## Marco (Oct 23, 2015)

Well done. Thanks for posting the photo


----------



## Wendy (Oct 23, 2015)

A very nice PEoY!


----------



## Justin (Oct 23, 2015)

Love it. Good color. Please post an update when all the buds are open.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice plant. Good color.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 23, 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 23, 2015)

Excellent!!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow.


----------



## Camellkc (Oct 25, 2015)

Updated 25/10/2015
DS: 4.1, petal length: 27


----------



## Achamore (Oct 25, 2015)

Have never had one of these, but oh my, I wish..! Just so darned handsome!


----------



## phraggy (Oct 25, 2015)

Just bought one of these almost bloom size (very expensive ) so I hope it will turn out to be comparable to your blooms. To my mind this cross produces one of the finest multis --- don't you agree?
Fantastic and well grown.

Ed


----------



## Camellkc (Oct 25, 2015)

phraggy said:


> Just bought one of these almost bloom size (very expensive ) so I hope it will turn out to be comparable to your blooms. To my mind this cross produces one of the finest multis --- don't you agree?
> Fantastic and well grown.
> 
> Ed



Thank you for your comments! I do agree that PEoY is one of the most collectible F1 multis. This is a division from a US old clone, as told by the seller. Anyway, this is an above average one in my opinion.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 25, 2015)

Beautiful blooms on a well grown plant. Lovely!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 25, 2015)

Its very nice with a lovely dorsal.


----------



## Camellkc (Oct 31, 2015)

31/10/2015 fully opened


----------



## Justin (Oct 31, 2015)

that is a killer!!! i bet it can eventually get 5 flowers. can you imagine it with multiple spikes? wow.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice colors.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 2, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2015)

Beautiful plant!


----------



## Spaph (Nov 2, 2015)

Very impressive, you have a great clone, awesome blooming.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 3, 2015)

Stunning! For a division of an old clone, this baby must not come cheap, seeing the number of growths  What medium do you grow this in and how long have you had it?


----------



## Camellkc (Nov 3, 2015)

paphioboy said:


> Stunning! For a division of an old clone, this baby must not come cheap, seeing the number of growths  What medium do you grow this in and how long have you had it?



The growing medium is the mixture of orchid rock, fir bark and charcoal. You are right that it is not cheap, but it is bought as an adult plant.


----------



## Barry (Nov 5, 2015)

I saw this still in bud at the local shop few weeks ago, good choice!


----------



## Camellkc (Nov 6, 2015)

Barry said:


> I saw this still in bud at the local shop few weeks ago, good choice!



Thank you. I saw some Booth Sand Lady a moment ago at the same shop, the quality is also well, but more expensive than this. So, I gave up.


----------

